

Ask HN: Would you like to see a book on Racket? - noelwelsh

If you have any interest in a book on the Racket programming language I'd greatly appreciate answers to this survey:<p>http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MKQL3YX<p>Comments, via the survey or here, are also great. Thanks!
======
andrewcooke
I would. But I'd like it to be something more than introductory. So, say, at
least half the code should include static type, there should be good coverage
of readers, expanders, etc.

I think there's a gap for a good language that's both powerful and easy to
use. Scala has screwed up with 2.8, being overly-complex, and Oracle (not
Scala's fault, obviously). Meanwhile, Python is continuing to expand, but
people become frustrated with its limitations. Racket could be the next step
for such people, but they don't want an introduction - they want the real
meat.

~~~
andrewcooke
PS Datalog should be included too! :o)

------
mahmud
Calling it "Racket" is just appealing to the cognizanti. Put "PLT Scheme" in
the title and more might be interested.

~~~
noelwelsh
Good point. Doesn't seem I can edit the title now, unfortunately.

------
pdelgallego
I, definitely, will buy a book about how to write my own programming language
in Rakcet.

I has been following Lisp In Small Pieces, but I will love to see something
that teach to write different kind of languages like Forth, a OO system in
Racket, compile to Javascript, ...

Good luck.

------
kulpreet
Racket is a great place to start with functional programming. We just spent
one-third of the school year in AP Comp. Sci. playing around with it before
starting JAVA. I'd definitely be interested in learning more.

------
djacobs
Yes. The only reason I chose Clojure over Racket was the increasing popularity
of "Practical programming" books for Clojure. Let's see Practical Common Lisp
in Racket?

------
spdegabrielle
The book needs a section on the IDE & plugin system. And the logic programming
stuff too. (you said you wanted suggestions)

~~~
noelwelsh
Hey, you said FRP and macros on Reddit! ;) IDE and plugin system would be new
ground for me, but I know you've done quite a bit with them.

~~~
spdegabrielle
Caught out! I think you would agree there good reasons to use Racket.

------
terra_t
19 upvotes but no comments?

~~~
noelwelsh
I think all the comments are going into the survey -- there are over 40 so
far. I'll summarise snd post to HN when the survey finishes. Thanks to anyone
reading this who took the time to answer and/or up-vote this submission!

